# Ocaml sur mac



## enserio (17 Février 2007)

Bjr à tous,
est-ce que qqn sait comment faire pour lancer ocaml sur mac. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Février 2007)

enserio a dit:


> Bjr à tous,
> est-ce que qqn sait comment faire pour lancer ocaml sur mac.
> Merci d'avance


http://caml.inria.fr/download.fr.html

http://wiki.cocan.org/getting_started_with_ocaml_on_mac_os_x


----------

